# Ententeich betonieren



## Michi F. (8. Aug. 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Bin schon länger auf der Suche nach brauchbaren Tips wie ich einen kleinen Betonteich anlegen kann, und so hierher gekommen. hab auch schon einiges zu dem Thema gefunden nur leider nichts, wie der Teich gebaut werden muß.
Hier zu meinen "Tatsachen":

Es soll ein Ententeich werden für drei __ Enten werden. Er soll ungefähr 300 - 400 l fassen. Ich möchte gerne Beton verwenden, weil wir hier gleich ein riesiges Kalkwerk ums Eck haben und dort das Zeug so gut wie nichts kostet. 
Folie geht nicht, da die Enten diese bis jetzt immer kaputt gekriegt haben (knabbern, Krallen). 
Ausserdem hab ich im Entengehege eine alte leere Sickergrube (so eine Betonkugel mit Deckel), die ich gerne in den Teich integrieren möchte falls das geht. Sozusagen als Tiefste Stelle des Teiches. Die Grube ist über einem Abwasserrohr, welches weiter unten in die Wiese mündet. Ich hab mich auch schon erkundigt, Teichwasser in der kleinen Menge darf ich ohne weiteres auf die Wiese laufen lassen. 
Hier nun meine unbeantworteten Fragen:

- Kann ich die alte Sickergrube, die ja auch aus Beton ist irgendwie mit dem frischen Beton des Teiches so verbinden, daß der Übergang dicht ist? Meine Vorstellung ist so, daß ich den Betonring oben auf der Grube samt Deckel wegmache und dann den Teich quasi drumherum baue.

- Die Grube liegt wie gesagt über einem Abwasserrohr und ist mit diesem mit einer herausnehmbaren Betonplatte verbunden. Diese Platte möchte ich fix abdichten und ein Loch reinbohren für ein Rohr als Überlauf und damit man das Wasser auch aus dem Teich ablassen kann. Kann ich so eine Betonplatte einfach anbohren oder zerbröselt mir das dann alles?

-Wie dick müssen die Teichwände sein, damit alles stabil bleibt? Die Ufer müssen größtenteils flach sein, damit die Enten gut raus kommen. Eisdruck befürchte ich deswegen
wenig.
Unser Nachbar hat einen kleinen Betonteich, der war aber schon vor uns und dem Nachbar da, somit weiß niemand, wie der gebaut wurde. ist aber einwandfrei dicht. Das Haus ist aus den 70ern.

- Welche Art von Armierung brauche ich? Baustahlgitter kann ich ja kaum so hinbiegen, daß ich es brauchen kann. Hab schon gehört, man kann auch so ein Kunststoffgitter nehmen, was zu Fassadenputz verwendet wird. Das kommt mir aber sehr dürftig vor.

- Wie muß ich den Untergrund vorbereiten? Wir haben hier sehr schweren Boden mit vielen großen und kleinen Kalksteinen drin. Nass ist er schmierig, und trocken hart wie Stein. recht da einfach verdichten?

Mir wurde auch schon empfohlen, alles mit Glasfasermatten zu laminieren. Aber das ist mir erstens zu teuer, und zweitens zu happig. Noch nie gemacht, also Finger weg von Chemikalien...

Das wär's fürs Erste. Reicht eh, wie mir scheint. Viele offen Fragen, ich weiß, aber ich fand wirklich nichts zu meinen Gegebenheiten. Vorallem das integrieren der Senkgrube würde mich sehr interessieren.
Also erstmal Danke und freu mich schon auf Antwort.

Michi


----------



## Christine (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Ententeich betonieren*

Hallo Michi,

ein paar Fotos wären bestimmt hilfreich...


----------



## Michi F. (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Ententeich betonieren*

Oje, ganz schlecht. Hab weder eine Kamera noch ein Photohandy. Werde es mit Skizzen probieren. Wird aber etwas dauern...


----------



## Michi F. (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Ententeich betonieren*

So, hier die Skizze nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen angefertigt. Hoffe ich krieg das jetzt hier richtig hin.


----------



## Limnos (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Ententeich betonieren*

Hi

Bezüglich der Armierung: Du solltest versuchen, Viereck-Maschendraht ohne Kunststoffummantelung zu bekommen. Der lässt sich leicht verlegen. Bei einer Firma, die Zäune baut, bekommt man u.U. auch preiswert Reste. Um auch in konkaven Zonen den Draht bodennah zu bekommen, biegt man sich aus 2-3 mm Draht u förmige "Haarnadeln", die man dann in den Boden steckt. Der Maschendraht sollte durch untergelegte Kiesel 2-3 cm Abstand vom Boden haben. Wichtig ist, dass man in den Beton ein Dichtungsmittel gibt, oder wasserdichten Fertigbeton bestellt. Eine 10 cm dicke Betonschicht ist ausreichend. Bei einem meiner früheren Teiche hat ein Kran, nachdem ich hatte wegziehen müssen, die gesamte Betonschale 11m x 6 m (Birnenform)  heraus gerissen, ohne dass sie zerbrach. Er war nach o.a. Bauweise hergestellt worden. 
Nach der Fertigstellung soll man den Teich direkt befüllen, da Beton durch Wasseraufnahme aushärtet. Ich habe nach einem positiv verlaufenen Test mit Wasserflöhen und Wasserschnecken nach ca. einer Woche auch Fische eingesetzt, ohne dass es Verluste gegeben hätte. Sollte der Teich nicht dicht sein, (war bei meinem ersten Betonteich der Fall, den ich - von keiner Kenntnis getrübt - in dreieinhalb Tagen allein hergestellt habe) muss man ihn leeren, abtrocknen lassen und zunächst mit einer Mischung Silolack : Vedünner gleich 1 : 1,5 streichen (zieht besser in die Poren ein). Danach streicht man ein zweites Mal mit unverdünntem Silolack. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Michi F. (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Ententeich betonieren*

Vielen Dank! Endlich ein einwandfreier Tip zur Armierung. Maschendraht ist absolut kein Problem. Krieg ich beim Nachbarn. Der hat das Zeug (sogar verzinkt!) neben seiner Schafweide rumliegen. 

Jetzt noch die Frage mit der alten Sickergrube: krieg ich da einen wasserdichten Übergang zwischen Grubenwand und frischem Beton allein dadurch, daß ich da schön sauber drüber schmiere oder muß da noch was zusätzlich dazischen bzw. drüber. 
Ich könnt mir jetzt auch vorstellen, daß es mit Hilfe des Silolackes gehen müßte. Wenn ich das gleich vorbeugend mach, also nicht warte ob der Teich dicht ist oder nicht, müßte das doch auch gehen, oder? Gleich alles lackieren, Teich und Sickergrube.


----------



## Limnos (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Ententeich betonieren*

Hi

Sind Teich und Sickergrube auf einer Höhe? Das dürfte Probleme geben, weil sie nicht aus einem Guss sind. Wenn der Teich in die Sickergrube überlaufen soll, sollte man ihn etwas höher anlegen und mit seinem Bau eine Verbindung, die bis über den Sickerschacht geht, in einem mit "modellieren". Oder aber, man gießt direkt ein Rohr in die Teichwand mit ein, das in den Schacht führt. Das sollte aber wenigstens unter der zu erwartenden Eisschicht sein, also ca 20 cm tief, Oberkante Rohr. Durch ein Kniestück teichseits kann man einen Skimmer herstellen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Michi F. (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Ententeich betonieren*

Ja, die Sickergrube - kein Schacht - wird tiefer liegen. Das Ding ist so eine hohle Betonkugel mit Deckel drauf. Sieht aus wie eine Zisterne. Der Deckel liegt in einem draufgemörtelten Betonring. Der ist ca. 40 cm hoch. Diesen Ring samt Deckel kann man recht einfach wegstemmen, somit würde die Grube auf alle Fälle tiefer liegen, und meiner Vrostellung nach auch die tiefste stelle des Teiches bilden. Auf der Skizze oben hab ich versucht, das darzustellen. Der Boden der Grube ist ebenfalls mit einem Deckel ausgestattet, die Öffnung führt in ein Abwasserrohr, was zum Ablassen des Teichwassers sehr günstig käme.
Ich kann leider keine Photos machen in Ermangelung irgend einer digitalen Kamera...


----------

